# Aspiration pneumonia



## Tailchaser (Nov 22, 2013)

I've never had this happen with a dog but I did have a cat once that managed to inhale his vomit and got aspiration pneumonia and believe me it was obvious something was wrong. He had all of the symptoms your vet has said to look out for and they showed up in less than an hour so I personally wouldnt worry too much about it and keep an eye on her like your vet says. I would have thought it would become clear if something is wrong because I would have thought she would be in some form of distress (I know my cat was). And if it helps (I know it was a different situation) but the cat pulled through it fine with a lot of tlc and medication and he was a persian so they already have breathing issues (due to their flat faced)

I hope she is fine and nothing more comes of this sock incident


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Tailchaser said:


> I've never had this happen with a dog but I did have a cat once that managed to inhale his vomit and got aspiration pneumonia and believe me it was obvious something was wrong. He had all of the symptoms your vet has said to look out for and they showed up in less than an hour so I personally wouldnt worry too much about it and keep an eye on her like your vet says. I would have thought it would become clear if something is wrong because I would have thought she would be in some form of distress (I know my cat was). And if it helps (I know it was a different situation) but the cat pulled through it fine with a lot of tlc and medication and he was a persian so they already have breathing issues (due to their flat faced)
> 
> I hope she is fine and nothing more comes of this sock incident



Thank you so much!! She hasn't shown any symptoms and it's been over 6 hours. So hopefully all is well.  I'm so glad to hear that your kitty is okay!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

This morning she ate and went to the bathroom no problem. I've not heard one cough from her.  thank God!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SadiesWorld*

Keep a very close eye on her. Hope it comes out in her poop.
This could be very dangerous and cause a blockage.
If you haven't been to the vet, I would take her to the vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

so glad everything seems to be okay -- my heart leapt in fear when I saw your title since Aspiration Pneumonia killed my Rowdy - a horrible, horrible death for him all hooked up to all types of monitors and tubes and having to wave the techs away the 2nd time he lost his battle so they would not resuscitate


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Keep a very close eye on her. Hope it comes out in her poop.
> 
> This could be very dangerous and cause a blockage.
> 
> If you haven't been to the vet, I would take her to the vet to be on the safe side.



She threw it up last night at the vets 

Now I'm just worried about aspiration pneumonia because I squirted 1 teaspoon of peroxide in the back of her throat. (She never choked on the peroxide or coughed I'm just paranoid.)
The vet checked her lungs last night and they sounded fine. But I guess symptoms can show up to three days later.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> so glad everything seems to be okay -- my heart leapt in fear when I saw your title since Aspiration Pneumonia killed my Rowdy - a horrible, horrible death hooked up to all types of monitors and tubes.



I am sooooo sorry about your Rowdy!!!!!! If you don't mind, Could you tell me Rowdy's symptoms and what it was caused from?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rowdy was hospitalized for LP tie-back surgery. The evening after the surgery they told me NOT to visit since he was recovering well and they did not want him excited.

I received a call around 4am the following morning that I should visit since he had aspirated. By the time I got there he had 1 oxygen tube and was attached to a few machines. His temps were running in the 106 range a few hours later and more tubes and machines were added as well as ice packs etc. If I recall he had 3 different types of antibiotics flowing continuously through the IVs. I could hear the rattling of his lungs as he strained to breath as I held him close. The techs & vets had to keep clearing his lungs using something like a big syringe and pumping on his rib cage. He ended up with 3 oxygen lines in addition to the monitors and constant nursing care.

The 2nd day he got even worse but always rallied when he saw me (the vets knew me and I was allowed to hold my boy in ICU floor) .. the 3rd night they reported he had been so upset wetting his blankies that they helped him go outside to pee (lots of fluids in all those IVs) so we all started believing he just might make it and we could deal with the effects of the very high temps as needed .

I received the call around 3am on the 4th morning that they had resuscitated him and flew down to the hospital - even the cops let me go without a ticket. 

I held him loosely for a few hours as he started to bleed out of his nose & mouth, but he continued gently licking my hand so I would not move - the beeping of the machines went silent, the techs rushed over and I waved them away from my beautiful Rowdy as he breathed his last, I closed his eyes with my tears darkening his beautiful, beautiful face. The vets & techs were wonderful and held me while I cried but they couldn't make my Rowdy well again.

It was such a blur of horror - I tried to give my beautiful loving boy the gift of breathing freely and instead he paid dearly. 

Don't ever take chances if you suspect this horrible condition - my Rowdy was at the hospital when he developed it, received expert care (a 24/7 Emergency Vet Hospital) and still could not be save.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Rowdy was hospitalized for LP tie-back surgery. The evening after the surgery they told me NOT to visit since he was recovering well and they did not want him excited.
> 
> I received a call around 4am the following morning that I should visit since he had aspirated. By the time I got there he had 1 oxygen tube and was attached to a few machines. His temps were running in the 106 range a few hours later and more tubes and machines were added as well as ice packs etc. If I recall he had 3 different types of antibiotics flowing continuously through the IVs. I could hear the rattling of his lungs as he strained to breath as I held him close. The techs & vets had to keep clearing his lungs using something like a big syringe and pumping on his rib cage. He ended up with 3 oxygen lines in addition to the monitors and constant nursing care.
> 
> ...



I am terribly sorry about this. I am truly heartbroken for you and Rowdy. I have no words. 
Thank you for taking time to post such a tragic story to help others. I really am so sadden by this. I will be sending thoughts and prayers to you. 

Sadie has absolutely no symptoms. No fever (temp. 102-103*f), coughing, difficulty breathing, runny nose. I called her vet today to let her know what I did and she said Sadie will be fine. Just watch her.


----------



## Tailchaser (Nov 22, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> Rowdy was hospitalized for LP tie-back surgery. The evening after the surgery they told me NOT to visit since he was recovering well and they did not want him excited.
> 
> I received a call around 4am the following morning that I should visit since he had aspirated. By the time I got there he had 1 oxygen tube and was attached to a few machines. His temps were running in the 106 range a few hours later and more tubes and machines were added as well as ice packs etc. If I recall he had 3 different types of antibiotics flowing continuously through the IVs. I could hear the rattling of his lungs as he strained to breath as I held him close. The techs & vets had to keep clearing his lungs using something like a big syringe and pumping on his rib cage. He ended up with 3 oxygen lines in addition to the monitors and constant nursing care.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry about your Rowdy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

